

Why being a techie is a great skill for social media people - primesuspect
http://www.tmprod.com/blog/2011/why-being-a-techie-is-a-great-skill-for-social-media-people/

======
tmprod
It's easy to see here. Technical knowledge allow you to properly leverage your
strategies when executing social media and seo. These signals are important to
SERP's now and must be considered in your activity.

